# Uber drivers complaining about drop in rides



## Ozzone (Feb 23, 2019)

It appears from what I've read in other subforums that Uber drivers are complaining that their ride volume has dropped dramatically and, from what I gathered, it's because they show destination in pings now.

The impression is that a lot of riders switched over to Lyft but I haven't seen that in my average rides per day. Anyone else notice an increase in rides?

P.S. I don't drive Uber, just Lyft.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Ozzone said:


> It appears from what I've read in other subforums that Uber drivers are complaining that their ride volume has dropped dramatically and, from what I gathered, it's because they show destination in pings now.
> 
> The impression is that a lot of riders switched over to Lyft but I haven't seen that in my average rides per day. Anyone else notice an increase in rides?
> 
> P.S. I don't drive Uber, just Lyft.


Yeah... Ummm no.... Ain't no one dumb enough to run Lyft and if riders tried this they'd be waiting forever for a dumb enough driver who actually turned Lyft on and drove 20+ mins to pick them up... NEXT THEORY PLEASE....


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

Nah, I tried doing Lyft again here in Detroit on Monday and Tuesday. It was a ghost town in comparison to Uber. On Lyft, I'm getting 2-3 rides per hour if I'm lucky, with no incentives at all. Sure, it's $.20/mile more, but what does that matter if I'm not getting pings? On top of that, Uber doesn't bait and switch me like Lyft did today. I got a request that was 4 minutes away, and the screen said that they'd be going 18 minutes Southwest. I accept the ride, and no sooner did I pull onto the road did was that ping replaced by a completely different pax. Pick up this one instead and she's going less than a mile. I turned off Lyft after that and went home. I really try to give Lyft a fair shake, but I'm doing this for the money and Lyft isn't holding up their end of the bargain.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

JuanMoreTime said:


> Nah, I tried doing Lyft again here in Detroit on Monday and Tuesday. It was a ghost town in comparison to Uber. On Lyft, I'm getting 2-3 rides per hour if I'm lucky, with no incentives at all. Sure, it's $.20/mile more, but what does that matter if I'm not getting pings? On top of that, Uber doesn't bait and switch me like Lyft did today. I got a request that was 4 minutes away, and the screen said that they'd be going 18 minutes Southwest. I accept the ride, and no sooner did I pull onto the road did was that ping replaced by a completely different pax. Pick up this one instead and she's going less than a mile. I turned off Lyft after that and went home. I really try to give Lyft a fair shake, but I'm doing this for the money and Lyft isn't holding up their end of the bargain.


At least you can buy a house for $100 in Detroit or go live in an abandoned one for free

Living the good life there


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ozzone said:


> It appears from what I've read in other subforums that Uber drivers are complaining that their ride volume has dropped dramatically and, from what I gathered, it's because they show destination in pings now.
> 
> The impression is that a lot of riders switched over to Lyft but I haven't seen that in my average rides per day. Anyone else notice an increase in rides?
> 
> P.S. I don't drive Uber, just Lyft.


I regained my sanity, I quit.


----------



## BlowCareer (Jan 20, 2020)

Wat


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

I'll happily answer your question without being a complete asshat for no apparent reason. 🤔😏

In my market it seems to go back and forth. Depends on where everybody in town came from whether they're lyft or Uber people (my theory). Some days I get almost all lyft, others almost all Uber. We had a few overall slow days after new years, but seems back to normal now.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

this is the slow season.....remember.......
when Uber and Lyft used to deeply cut rates amd say we'll make more money


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Maybe people are starting to catch on to the fact that both giving and recieving car rides from strangers with a communist ran phone application is inherently dangerous???

Hi, Im Tyrone. Climb inside my car, trust me. Dont be a bigot.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

JuanMoreTime said:


> Nah, I tried doing Lyft again here in Detroit on Monday and Tuesday. It was a ghost town in comparison to Uber. On Lyft, I'm getting 2-3 rides per hour if I'm lucky, with no incentives at all. Sure, it's $.20/mile more, but what does that matter if I'm not getting pings? On top of that, Uber doesn't bait and switch me like Lyft did today. I got a request that was 4 minutes away, and the screen said that they'd be going 18 minutes Southwest. I accept the ride, and no sooner did I pull onto the road did was that ping replaced by a completely different pax. Pick up this one instead and she's going less than a mile. I turned off Lyft after that and went home. I really try to give Lyft a fair shake, but I'm doing this for the money and Lyft isn't holding up their end of the bargain.


Exactly why I deleted the Lyft app in March 2019. Tired of getting the Lyft "switcheroo", especially driving more than half way to the original pick up and getting traded to a shitty ride.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Yeah... Ummm no.... Ain't no one dumb enough to run Lyft and if riders tried this they'd be waiting forever for a dumb enough driver who actually turned Lyft on and drove 20+ mins to pick them up... NEXT THEORY PLEASE....


Right now I'm acting "dumb" because I'm doing some Lyft temporarily. Somedays, I've made same as Uber, and others are just awful w/ pay and declining pings over 8 min. I don't do it f/t or late nights.

I've had Lyft pax say they don't use Uber anymore. One guy had a driver who, while during his ride, made an Eats delivery before dropping him off. SMH, A few women said they feel Lyft is safer. And some said a Lyft is now cheaper. I don't ask the pax; they've just told me. Lyft is just as bad as Uber.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> At least you can buy a house for $100 in Detroit or go live in an abandoned one for free
> Living the good life there


Love ❤ the avatar "_GoddamnU2Hell_" &#129315;&#128514;



Ozzone said:


> Uber drivers complaining about drop in rides


Hundreds of Thousands of New Drivers to help
take the Burden off your shoulders
And money out of your pocket

Uber newbies at Cali Greenlight Hub


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

Why would showing destination lead to reduced pings?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

When I was a kid I was always told never to get into a strangers car, never accept candy from a stranger. Today people entrust their lives to complete strangers and we wonder why bad things happen.
Uber and Lyft have created an atmosphere that they are safe, nothing can be further from the truth. If anything we are less safe since U/L has arrived, look at how many drivers with criminal backgrounds slip through, how many predators found a willing victim by entrusting their safety to a pervert.
Then there is the fake Uber drivers or unauthorized drivers accessing U/L platform, one of my last trips I saw this first hand. 
A young college girl was returning from winter break and pinged for an Uber at the airport, another car arrived and knew her information, she had the presence of mine to check the lic plate and told that driver that she’s not getting into his car, 2 minutes later I arrive and she relates the story to me, I informed her to contact Uber immediately which she did in my presence and Uber never replied.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

GregJinAZ said:


> communist ran phone application


&#128077;&#128514;&#129315;&#128514;
Oh, the fun never stops

Communist Cell &#128563;


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

GregJinAZ said:


> Maybe people are starting to catch on to the fact that both giving and recieving car rides from strangers with a communist ran phone application is inherently dangerous???
> 
> Hi, Im Tyrone. Climb inside my car, trust me. Dont be a bigot.


Why "Tyrone" and not "Biff" or "Dale"? Sounds like you're saying Black people are inherently dangerous. And also didn't know the owners of Uber and Lyft are avowed Communists. Link to the information?


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Ozzone said:


> It appears from what I've read in other subforums that Uber drivers are complaining that their ride volume has dropped dramatically and, from what I gathered, it's because they show destination in pings now.


Agree with others who have noted the time of year. From various postings January appears to have been slow in many, if not all, markets. I drive on both platforms and each was down after the first of the year.... until last weekend with the 3-day MLK holiday where biz absolutely popped.

So no conclusions about revealing destination can likely be drawn at this point.



Eddie Dingle said:


> Why would showing destination lead to reduced pings?


When Uber first started the app would show the pax destionation before driver accepted. Uber started blinding the drivers to the destination until after acceptance due to drivers declining short rides. Now things have come more or less full circle. For some drivers I assume so-called "crap" rides will pop now.


----------



## BlowCareer (Jan 20, 2020)

Woohaa said:


> Why "Tyrone" and not "Biff" or "Dale"? Sounds like you're saying Black people are inherently dangerous. And also didn't know the owners of Uber and Lyft are avowed Communists. Link to the information?


Tyrone appears to be a popular name in the Japanese-American community.

So no conclusions about the ethnicity of the name can likely be drawn at this point.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> Why "Tyrone" and not "Biff" or "Dale"? Sounds like you're saying Black people are inherently dangerous. And also didn't know the owners of Uber and Lyft are avowed Communists. Link to the information?


Why do you assume Tyrone is a black dude? That's just a racist assumption. :biggrin:

Well damn. It looks like you're correct. Tyrone is a black dude and an Uber driver.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Ozzone said:


> It appears from what I've read in other subforums that Uber drivers are complaining that their ride volume has dropped dramatically and, from what I gathered, it's because they show destination in pings now.
> 
> The impression is that a lot of riders switched over to Lyft but I haven't seen that in my average rides per day. Anyone else notice an increase in rides?
> 
> P.S. I don't drive Uber, just Lyft.


--------------------------
I do not think that one can form a reliable opinion based on information gathered on forums. Too many variables. January and part of Feb are usually slow. It is not an indication of anything. The pax are comparing prices between Uber & Lyft and using the cheapest.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> *Sounds like you're saying Black people are inherently dangerous.*


"Sound" has nothing to do with Blacks being "inherently dangerous"
in society.

They're oppressed same way Uber Drivers claim,
Powerless against the demands & force of societal norms as Uber drivers claim.
Subjected to the Chains of Enslavement, Just as Uber drivers claim
Blacks take No Responsibility for their decisions, just as Uber drivers blame everyone for their No Skill Low Wage relegation in life.

Uber drivers are in fact, the stereotyped Black Man of Society
Quod Erat Demonstrandum








Uber Greenlight B & B &#128070;&#127998;


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

Eddie Dingle said:


> Why would showing destination lead to reduced pings?


It doesn't.



peteyvavs said:


> When I was a kid I was always told never to get into a strangers car, never accept candy from a stranger. Today people entrust their lives to complete strangers and we wonder why bad things happen.
> Uber and Lyft have created an atmosphere that they are safe, nothing can be further from the truth. If anything we are less safe since U/L has arrived, look at how many drivers with criminal backgrounds slip through, how many predators found a willing victim by entrusting their safety to a pervert.
> Then there is the fake Uber drivers or unauthorized drivers accessing U/L platform, one of my last trips I saw this first hand.
> A young college girl was returning from winter break and pinged for an Uber at the airport, another car arrived and knew her information, she had the presence of mine to check the lic plate and told that driver that she's not getting into his car, 2 minutes later I arrive and she relates the story to me, I informed her to contact Uber immediately which she did in my presence and Uber never replied.


Yeah, because bad shit never happened in taxis or any other form of transportation in the past.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> "Sound" has nothing to do with Blacks being "inherently dangerous"
> in society.
> 
> They're oppressed same way Uber Drivers claim,
> ...


Ah....so you're a racist. At least you're straight forward with it. Interesting how you neglected to show white inmates though. You know, seeing as how prisoners isolate themselves by race but twisting facts to suite their narrative is what racists do best.


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

iheartsubarus said:


> It doesn't.


Yeah it's like, I haven't had a ping for an hour, oh well uber must have gone out of business! People jump to some big conclusions based on very little info.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Yep.... Nothing's changed.... Your still an ......... This post makes no sense...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ozzone said:


> It appears from what I've read in other subforums that Uber drivers are complaining that their ride volume has dropped dramatically and, from what I gathered, it's because they show destination in pings now.
> 
> The impression is that a lot of riders switched over to Lyft but I haven't seen that in my average rides per day. Anyone else notice an increase in rides?
> 
> P.S. I don't drive Uber, just Lyft.


Its January. Rides of dropped on both platforms Nationwide. Things will pick back up. Riders can switch all they want. They will switch back once they realize they can't get picked up on Lyft or once they get shut down for either not complying with the employee bill in California or not truly treating us like independent contractors by giving us that information on incoming requests &#129335;&#127996;


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

Ozzone said:


> It appears from what I've read in other subforums that Uber drivers are complaining that their ride volume has dropped dramatically and, from what I gathered, it's because they show destination in pings now.
> 
> The impression is that a lot of riders switched over to Lyft but I haven't seen that in my average rides per day. Anyone else notice an increase in rides?
> 
> P.S. I don't drive Uber, just Lyft.


wow! you are a moron. Who would not do both? If you like sitting around for 20 minutes then for sure just use lyft. Lazy cuck!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

They started screening pax?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

G.S.M. said:


> At least you can buy a house for $100 in Detroit or go live in an abandoned one for free
> 
> Living the good life there


But they STEAL all the wiring & plumbing !


----------



## Ozzone (Feb 23, 2019)

AsleepAtTheWheel said:


> wow! you are a moron. Who would not do both? If you like sitting around for 20 minutes then for sure just use lyft. Lazy cuck!


Calling someone a moron because they don't do things the way you expect them to? KMA.

You don't know me and have no idea why I only drive Lyft. If money was my primary concern, I wouldn't be doing either.


----------

